# New PC



## kenjin (Jun 17, 2007)

Asus p5n32e SLI motherboard $209 ( waiting to purchase with CPU)
intel E6750 FSB 1333 2.66ghz ( waiting for release on July 22 with price cut) $183
OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply $139 ($25 rebate) 
OCZ pc2 8500 Nvidia SLI ready memory 2x 1GB $139 ( bought 2 set for 4gb)
XFX PVT80GGHE4 GeForce 8800GTS 320MB ( OC edition) $299 ( $50Rebate)
XCLIO A380PLUS-BK Fully Black High Gloss Finish 1.0mm SECC/ ABS ATX Full Tower Computer Case $139 + a free Zalman 9700 with combo Deal ( thats $59 Discount) 
as for Hardrive i will use my Existing Western Digital Caviar SE16 250GB x2  for Raid 0 
Sound card i will used my old Audigy 2 platinum card 
DVD will be using my old NEC 16x DVDRW 
VGA cooler i have  ZALMAN VF900, but im not sure if that will fit on my 8800GTS or not. i bought that for my x1800XT but it still got fried...


pretty much i just waiting for the CPU to drop in price then i will buy it alone with the motherboard. 
also would you guys recommend other cheaper SLI mother board then the Asus p5n32e i picked? ( looking to get 680 chipset only) i do Overclock but i dont go crazy on it like other expert on this forum

what do you guys think? is that a good set up for the price i spent? reason i only purchase 1 video card because i kinda wanna wait till the 8800GTS 320 card price drop some more before i get a second one ( dont really need a SLI yet for games i been playing)


----------



## Bret (Jun 17, 2007)

E6750 = E6420, please buy the latter instead.
HR-03 Plus for the 8800 GTS.
Consider the Thermaltake ToughPower 750w.
The rest is aces.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bret said:


> E6750 = E6420, please buy the latter instead.



that makes no sense in any way whatsoever...lol
the E6750 has a higher FSB and stock clock and is going to be the same price as he'd pay now for the 6420...


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> that makes no sense in any way whatsoever...lol
> the E6750 has a higher FSB and stock clock and is going to be the same price as he'd pay now for the 6420...



Gotta agree with you nflesher87, dunno where he's getting that info from. But he doesn't even have his system spec's filled out and hasn't been here long, hard saying what experience is there worthy for recommendations. I'd stick with the E6750 route, it'll be a good investment.


----------



## Bret (Jun 17, 2007)

The E6750 has a higher FSB - That is meaningless because can easily overclock to wayyy above 1333.
The E6420 costs 180$ right now, while the E6750 will cost 180$ in over a month, and its not worth 1$ over the E6420.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 17, 2007)

Bret said:


> E6750 = E6420, please buy the latter instead.
> HR-03 Plus for the 8800 GTS.
> Consider the Thermaltake ToughPower 750w.
> The rest is aces.



E6750 is better and same price.
Cooling for the 8800 is not really a problem as long as you have good airflow.
The OCZ is a GOOD PSU and it's not that expensive. Why change it?


----------



## Bret (Jun 17, 2007)

Darknova said:


> E6750 is better and same price.
> Cooling for the 8800 is not really a problem as long as you have good airflow.
> The OCZ is a GOOD PSU and it's not that expensive. Why change it?



The E6750 costs more and wont be out for a over a month.
Cooling for the 8800 is not "a problem", but extra cooling is used to overclock.
The OCZ is GOOD but the Thermaltake is GREAT.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2007)

Noticed the sys specs , nice setup Bret.

I agree with Darknova, the E6750 is the better deal in this situation, it makes more sense. And Kenjin stated he isn't planning on OC-ing too far, so why not get the faster chip at stock to attain faster speeds without pushing very far?


----------



## Bret (Jun 17, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Noticed the sys specs , nice setup Bret.
> 
> I agree with Darknova, the E6750 is the better deal in this situation, it makes more sense. And Kenjin stated he isn't planning on OC-ing too far, so why not get the faster chip at stock to attain faster speeds without pushing very far?



Ask and you shall recieve.

Please see my argument against the E6750. I welcome any rebutel, of course.

Overclocking is very important. I ask the OP to reconsider. I'll walk u through it like I've done many others.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 17, 2007)

kenjin said:


> ( waiting for release on July 22 with price cut)



No rebutal needed, it's already there.

Overclocking is NOT important. I know many many many people who don't overclock, or have mild overclocks. I overclock because I can't afford to go for high-end stuff, so I squeeze as much out as possible.

Some people just don't want to take the risk, it's up to them.

Don't state an opinion as fact.

I'm sure the Thermaltake is great, but once again, 750W is too much. You could run that all EASILY on a good 500W PSU. Plus it would save money. It's not all about having the most expensive stuff.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2007)

Bret said:


> Ask and you shall recieve.
> 
> Please see my argument against the E6750. I welcome any rebutel, of course.
> 
> Overclocking is very important. I ask the OP to reconsider. I'll walk u through it like I've done many others.



That's what TPU is about is giving people the best info and knowlege we can provide, even if that means butting heads somewhat. I still feel for his application, he can't lose with the E6750, and by no means would he lose with the 6420, both are excellent. I just hope that he get's what he needs to meet his expectations.


----------



## kenjin (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks for all the reply guys, really appreciate

for the CPU i have made up my mind, that im going for 6750 since its stock is 2.66 ( factory warranty cover) so i can do a a little over clock maybe up to 3.0ghz around depends on temp. dont really want to go crazy on OCing since i have fried couple of my old chips coz of that... 

as for the PSU i think i will stick with OCZ... reason i picked that because the price and its power. i do planning to go for SLI in couple month when VGA card price drop. but the Thermaltake ToughPower 750w is too expensive for my taste.. even i pay 139 for OCZ PSU but i get a $25 rebate. for the Thermaltake ToughPower 750w it cost $170ish and is only 50watt more..

now my main concern is the Motherboard...

Im not too sure if i should go with the Asus or the evga for 680 chipset...


----------



## Darknova (Jun 17, 2007)

I would go EVGA, but that's only because I've had a terrible run with ASUS, and their customer service sucks. However they do get excellent reviews.

Go with whichever is cheaper.


----------



## kenjin (Jun 17, 2007)

theres couple different version of 680 chipset for evga board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188019

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188012

and 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188013

i was thinking to go with the cheapest one at very begining , but im not sure if that board is stable or not. and i dont seem to find much review about that board.. 

anyone got any experience with it?


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2007)

Darknova said:


> I would go EVGA, but that's only because I've had a terrible run with ASUS, and their customer service sucks. However they do get excellent reviews.
> 
> Go with whichever is cheaper.



Couldn't of said it better. If I had to take my chances with either companies customer/technical support, I'd much rather that be EVGA than ASUS and that isn't just an opinion either. Both make quality hardware but I'd feel alot better knowing that my hardware was backed by EVGA support.

Two hardware manufacturers I've had the best luck with, especialy when it comes to RMA and warranty coverage, are MSI and eVGA. For me, both were _"no questions asked, just send in your stuff and we'll get it fixed or replaced"_ type of service. I recently had an MSI Radeon 9800 XT die on me and all I did was contact MSI, thinking why not give it a shot even though this video card is ancient and probably out of warranty service and they notified me within 48 hours to send it in for RMA and within a week and half, I had a new fully working MSI Radeon 9800 XT back in my hands! I have a simular story with eVGA as well. 

To the OP ; Put your mind at ease and go with the eVGA board! I'm not taking anything away from ASUS, they make quality stuff and have the reviews to back it but I'd personaly feel safer knowing I'd have to be dealing with eVGA instead of ASUS support if and when something should happen (failure, incompatibilities, ect ect).


----------



## kenjin (Jun 17, 2007)

sweet i think i will go with the evga then!


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2007)

kenjin said:


> sweet i think i will go with the evga then!



g'luck and be sure to let us know how the new build goes!


----------

